# How to get DVI and HDMI ouput from CPU



## Tech123 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi  guys 

My CPu only has a VGA output, but soon I will be going for a Full HD Led monitor. So in order to get best quality picture I need DVI or HDMI out put from PC .

what do I need to do for this? Do I need to buy a PCI card with HDMI and DVI out ??

Please do let me know in detailed manner what I need to buy so that I can make the changes before I buy a new monitor.



Lots of thank for your guidance.


----------



## hardtester (Oct 16, 2012)

Check the motherboard model. If this has a PCI express graphics slot than you can try HDMI/DVI with a graphics card in PCIE X16 slot.
Check with the motherboard manufacturer for the detailed specs. 
last but not the least, check your SMPS ratings as some cards need good current ratings...


----------



## aloodum (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes you will need a discrete graphics card which offers these output standards.

Your choice of gfx card will depend on your purpose- iI assume you plan to watch movies and do general work, with gaming as an afterthought, get a low end card HTPC(google  ) from the likes HD 5450, GT 210/Gt 520..something around the 2-2.5k bracket. Avoid the 2Gb ones as they are nothing more than marketing gimmick.

Regarding DVI/HDMI, they offer the same video quality. Only HDMi can carry sound signal alongwith the digital video signals. So incase you choose a moniter which has DVI input, and your card has only DVI output as the highest offering, there will be no drop wrt quality.

And finally i assume you have a PCI-Express(PCIe- and not PCI) to begin with. If you have an AGP slot, you will be limited in offerings , but they still offer atleast a DVI output.
In worst case, if have niether, then your only choice would be a PCI based solution- based on chipsets like 5450, to older 8400GS to ancient 6200LE, Radeon 7000,GF5200 . They too have atleast a DVI port putting 1920X1080 at 32bit. But avaibility is going to be a problem.

PS: Some 22 LED's moniters still accept VGA input and the quality is livable.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 16, 2012)

Get a cheapo graphics card like GT210 @1.8K 
There is no other way to get digital output from the existing analog output of the motherboard..


----------



## Tech123 (Oct 16, 2012)

Guys if I have understood you correctly, if I insert this device: 

Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GT210 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com 

in my mother board's PCI slot,and connect one end of HDMI cable to Hdmi of this card and other end of HDMI cable to input of monitor .Then I will be able to see my computers Desk top via HDMI?

I thought PCI cards were only for input, I have an internal Tv tuner in one of my PCI slots so I connect my STB to this  Intex card and watch TV in my monitor.

But now you are saying if I connect a graphics card like GT210, to the other vacant PCI slot , I can actually get CPU out put to monitor? Digital quality? I do not need to do anything else ?


----------



## rockfella (Oct 16, 2012)

@ tech 123 buy an entry level latest gen graphics card with HDMI but make sure you get a fanless gpu or else the life of it will be very unpredictable. I've vowed to buy a fanless htpc gpu as so many of mine have died with running fans..

Something like this:

Asus NVIDIA GeForce GT 520 2 GB DDR3 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com



Tech123 said:


> Guys if I have understood you correctly, if I insert this device:
> 
> Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GT210 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com
> 
> ...


yes your TV can become a secondary or the only display. This card will fit in PCI Express 2.0 x16 not PCI. It's good for your usage.


----------



## Tech123 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi thanks for the tip 

Ok will go for a fan less one, also did not think worth mentioning that I am still using Windows XP, in the specs in your link above  it shows supported OS windows 7 !! Does that mean it will not work with windows XP!! 

also just realized that PCI and PCIe are different,I think I have PCI and not PCIe, are there any good* PCI * based gfx cards with HDMi out or DVI out.

If not Guess I have to go for a new Mother board and build everything up from scratch.!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 16, 2012)

PCI is different from PCI-e.also check on the manufacturer's website that the card you are buying has xp driver or not.if not then no point in buying to use with xp.before all that post your processor & motherboard model no.you can also use this if you don't know how to:
Download Speccy 1.18.379 - FileHippo.com


----------



## Tech123 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi white star

 thank you  managed to use speccy : My mother board i845G and processor : intel pentium4 2.80GHz

so now please help me with my main query , how do i get HDMI out from CPU.



aloodum said:


> Yes you will need a discrete graphics card which offers these output standards.
> 
> Your choice of gfx card will depend on your purpose- iI assume you plan to watch movies and do general work, with gaming as an afterthought, get a low end card HTPC(google  ) from the likes HD 5450, GT 210/Gt 520..something around the 2-2.5k bracket. Avoid the 2Gb ones as they are nothing more than marketing gimmick.
> 
> ...




Hi I do have 2 PCI and 1AGP slot, please suggest some cards. Also I do not want to compromise  on quality, so please suggest all options, like changing Motherboard etc etc .My Motherboard i845G .


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2012)

you won't find an AGP gfx card easily now - if you need HD resolution you need to get new mobo+cpu+ddr3 ram.


----------



## aloodum (Oct 17, 2012)

Ancient AGPs are still available like this FX 5500 below:
Forsa NVIDIA GeForce FX5500 256 MB DDR Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com\

*But there seems to be a catch on the maximum display resolution *on the dvi port....while the analog VGA can support till the 2048 X 1536, the DVi output is rather limited to 1600 X 1200 . To make matters worse these ancient cards do not comunicate properly with new flat panel monitor's EDID interface(This is a 2004 era gpu we are talking about , that time 4:3 resolution format was the norm).So you would be strectching the 4:3 display, which would not look sharp on the  new 22 inchers whose native resolution would be 1920X1080(16:9)

Unfortunately in India, you wont have any good choice when it comes to the nolder PCI bus...though there are capable models being sold elsewhere, 99% of the time most shops would stock up a joke of a PCI gfx card..mostly based on a 8Mb/16Mb (yes 8Mb) PCI card from when akbar used to game(Radeon 9200SE etc)
Getting a more recent one , specially based upon the Radeon 3/4 series(which have support for decoding offloading)  is real tough .
So ur HD dreamsP)  are basically hampered by a combo of an outdated mobo that wont support newer cards+unavailability of any decent Agp card 

Easiest step for you would be to get a setup that supports the PCI-e slot, pair it up with a htpc card that natively supports newer formats(ur cpu isnt a stellar choice for HD playback , but will suffice incase your gpu is decent one) - either get a new system or source a used system -depending on your budget as topgear has suggested above

Cheers


----------



## Tech123 (Oct 17, 2012)

@aloo thanks 

Ok now I am thinking for a new setup, but there are some processors out there with inbuilt Graphics what does that mean?

Please clear this inbuilt graphics in processor  Vs non inbuilt Graphics , advantages or disadvantages if any.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 17, 2012)

if your usages only include basic things like browsing & watching HD videos you can get a decent intel pentium G620 based system for 15000(excluding monitor & speakers & including new sata hdd as no ide hdd compatible port on current motherboards).intel core i series has integrated graphics which is sufficient for day-to-day usages & watching HD videos using normal ways(no post-processing,heavy renders etc).if you want to play games or play videos with not-normal ways then you need a graphics card ranging from 3000 & above depending on your usage.


----------



## aloodum (Oct 17, 2012)

Tech123 said:


> @aloo thanks
> 
> Ok now I am thinking for a new setup, but there are some processors out there with inbuilt Graphics what does that mean?
> 
> Please clear this inbuilt graphics in processor Vs non inbuilt Graphics , advantages or disadvantages if any.



Cool. Well recently both Intel and AMD are offering graphics core inside the cpu package only, on the same die - For intel it starts with the new pentium dual cores and core i3 which have the intel HD2000 series, while the i5 has the HD3000 series.. AMD call its cpus with gpu on same die as APU . As whitestar has said below, these newage cpu onboard gfx solutions are pretty decent. Amd ones are far more capable than their intel counterparts and actually come pretty close to their line up of low end discrete solutions.
Advantages are the obvious ones-lowered power footprint of system ,keeping cost down., reducing form factor size. If you are building a tiny htpc witha a tiny cabinet, these solutions are a boon!


----------



## Tech123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi guys first of all Hearty Thank you to all .

especially @aloo, @whitestar, @topgear @hardtester, @d6bmg and rockfella and every one else .

Hi guys let me be very clear I am not a Gamer, as of now.

I am slowly understanding the technicalities of this.So all I want is HD video for now that's it.
So should I get a processor with integrated graphics or not? OF course the motherboard will have pcie expansion slots , wont it . so later if I want more advanced graphics I can always install a good card. have I understood it correctly?

What about HDMI/ports are they inbuilt on the mother board of a processor that has integrated graphics, or do I need to install additional cards for these ports , if I need to install additional card for the ports then why go for a Graphics integrated processor ??


I am sure I am missing some basics, please forgive me. 

I was thinking get a New mother Board , with PCIe expansion slots , fit my old p4 processor in it , buy a good Graphics card which will have DVI and HDMi out also I may need DDR3 RAM . bang that's it .

Now what I am not sure is this , will my old p4 fit in the new mother board?

Has the processor got to do anything with HD display? So even if it fits I may need a new one ?


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2012)

you won't be able to use your OLD socket 478 based p4 cpu with any new mobos with pci-e slot.

The latest gfx cores built into cpus is capable;e enough for playing HD contents - yu just need to get a compatible cpu and mobo with DVI/HDMi output - that's it - if you need more performance in future  ( read gaming ) - yu can upgrade to a better pci-e gfx card anytime.


----------



## aloodum (Oct 18, 2012)

@@ Tech123: As  topgear has pointed out above, your current cpu is of a different socket type than the ones found today from intel, so you need to dispose off your current set of CPU +Mobo +Ram, and instead purchase a newer setup.
As suggested also, first see if the onboard is a good enuff for your needs.

Note: Incase you have +  plan to re-use your IDE old drives(hard disk, check whether the new motherboard has support for IDE devices as these days many budget boards are cutting out support for IDE devices). 
Cheers!!!


----------



## Tech123 (Oct 18, 2012)

hearty Thanks to Topgear and Aloo 

Things are starting to fall in perspective now

Aloodum please tell me what will happen if I have a mother board with HDMI/ DVI ports but my CPU does not have inbuilt graphics and I do not have a dedicated Graphics card , wont I be able to get any display when I take out put from HDMI and into monitor ?


----------



## aloodum (Oct 18, 2012)

^^ in that case, you wil have an *Integrated graphics processor (IGP)*, that is fused to your motherboard. Depending on model, it may or may not have dedicated memory for itself and share some , if not  all of its needed memory from your main memory.
The same thing exists in your current setup , IIRC ironically named as Intel Extreme graphics 
When people refer to graphics as being "onboard", almost 99% they refer it to these IGPs.

Again , modern day IGPs are pretty capable for the task your looking forward too.

Cheers!!


----------



## Tech123 (Oct 18, 2012)

So presence of Graphics is compulsory for Display right?

I mean suppose there is no IGP fused to the mother board , no IGP in processor , no dedicated Graphics card either then what will happen,I know its a stupid question , most probably I already know the answer , but I need you to reassure . is it possible to have this scenario and have any display.

MY answer :

No it is not possible for such a scenario to exist, even in my current system I have  Intel Extreme Graphics , which unfortunately will not decode HD, but is fine as long as I need to work on Word Documents and watch DVD movies occasionally . so Graphics has to exist just to view the Plain desk top, right?

Now what kind of Graphics I need, depends on what I need to do , for HD content I need better Graphics .

Hope My answer was right ? Without any graphics --Blank Screen --No desk top view either...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2012)

without any graphics hardware there will be no display.also there are combinations of processor+mobo where neither has graphics so buying graphics card is must.e.g.amd bulldozer series processors don't have inbuilt graphics & many medium & top end motherboards for these processor also don't have any integrated graphics so such a combination will require graphics card.for intel every current generation core i processor(& even pentium dual core based on same core i)has inbuilt graphics so for intel just buying a processor & compatible mobo is enough(though remember some cheap mobos only have ancient VGA/D-sub output with no DVI or HDMI so skip those boards).

depending on how you watch HD videos determine what kind of graphic power you need.if you are a person who use post-processing effects & use renderers like madvr or haali instead of default windows EVR then graphics card costing ~4000-5000 is required but if you don't know what i am talking about then intel processor integrated graphics is enough for you.


----------



## Tech123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks white star, 

So for HD I need ---- A source which transmits HD content 
                              A Graphics which decodes the HD content.
                              A display which displays a HD content 

Starting from bottom - HD Display is not a problem all HD led's can display 1920 - 1080P , so there is no confusion here.

Graphics which decodes  1) Can be in built 2) can be dedicated one 

we will elaborate on this later 

HD source --- BLU ray , DVD this is fine 
What about Hard drive --Is there  a possibility that we will soon have Hard Disk's that store content in Full HD , so that what ever we see on our Display , even word documents will be in HD.

We will browse the web in HD, we will check the mail in HD.Whatever we store in the Hard drive will be stored in HD.

Am I making any sense?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2012)

HD simply means a specific resolution of videos/pictures nothing else.if you have a video of resolution 1920*1080 it is HD video no matter whether you save it in hard disk,pen drive,memory card or some other portable device.there are websites which stream HD videos & have HD pics but there is no such thing as HD word document.some cheap led monitors have so called HD-ready resolution(1366*768) & also almost all laptops by default comes with 1366*768 screen unless it is very expensive or it can be added as an option(like in case of dell where full HD 1920*1080p screen option costs extra 10000-15000).


----------



## Tech123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok that makes sense. Thank You.

Now for the HD coding part,Do both these processors ie IGP and NON IGP  require different mother boards , do have have different socket sizes?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 18, 2012)

in case of intel since processor itself has the integrated graphics no current gen mobo has graphics.the current socket type of intel is 1155 so all 1155 socket type processors have integrated graphics & therefore no socket 1155 motherboard has graphics.in case of AMD things are a bit complicated.AMD have socket FM1 processors which have integrated graphics just like intel core i but their processor part is weaker meaning a dual core intel is faster processor than dual core AMD FM1 processor but intel processor's integrated graphics is weaker than AMD FM1 processor's integrated graphics.AMD's AM3/AM3+ socket processors don't have integrated graphics so you need to buy an AM3/AM3+ motherboard with integrated graphics if you don't want to buy a graphics card.


----------



## Tech123 (Oct 19, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> in case of intel since processor itself has the integrated graphics no current gen mobo has graphics.the current socket type of intel is 1155 so all 1155 socket type processors have integrated graphics & therefore no socket 1155 motherboard has graphics.in case of AMD things are a bit complicated.AMD have socket FM1 processors which have integrated graphics just like intel core i but their processor part is weaker meaning a dual core intel is faster processor than dual core AMD FM1 processor but intel processor's integrated graphics is weaker than AMD FM1 processor's integrated graphics.AMD's AM3/AM3+ socket processors don't have integrated graphics so you need to buy an AM3/AM3+ motherboard with integrated graphics if you don't want to buy a graphics card.



@white star I am a bit confused with the above 

let me try and clear it with some simple questions 

Please tell me few AMD IGP's names and Intel IGP names and FEW AMD *non *IGP and Intel *non* IGP names

@ whitstar
Just found out AMd had trinity and Llano and Intel has sandy Bridges and Ivy Bridge Right ?



Tech123 said:


> @white star I am a bit confused with the above
> 
> let me try and clear it with some simple questions
> 
> ...



Whtestar this is my learning from what you have stated please correct me if I am missing anything.


Now all Intel processors have inbuilt graphics so all mobo which support Intel processors do not have have integrated Graphics in the chip set , so I must get a dedicated GFX card in order to expand right? So there is not much confusion here.

Well as for AMD I am really confused , if I get APU Trinity or Llano , then these have IGP's right.
Now can I get a Mobo with Integrated Graphics in the *chipset *too.

That extra Graphics in the *chipset* will work as an additional card ? Is this a possibility?

Or if I am using an APU then I should not go for a chipset with Integrated graphics even if these are available .Rather if required later I can install a Discreet Graphics card on a pcie slot . For the APU I think there will not even be any mother board with another Graphics *chipset *integrated into it, right?Just like intel processors.


But these APU mobo's will certainly have Pcie slots so I can upgrade to a discreet card any time.

Gfx in Processor
Gfx in D- card
Gfx in Chipset of Mother board

These Gfx options are confusing me . what would be the best solution.


Also AM3/AM3+ do not have IGP , so now I can either get a D-card on the PCie with dedicated graphics , or buy a mobo with integrated Graphics chipset.

Basically APU mobo's are quite similar to intel Mobos in the sense that they both do not require Integrated Graphics in the chipset, right? Because they already have inside them in the same die.

But AM3 and AM3+ have no Gfx integrated in them so now I have the option of Buying either a Discreet gfx card or Mobo with integrated gfx in the chipset?


----------

